#  > Prikbord >  > Gedichten en Gezegden >  Onzekerheid

## samirBG

Onzekerheid

Ik ben mijzelf maar niemand begrijpt me
Ik ben gemeen
Ik lieg omdat ik onzeker ben
Ik ben bewust van mijn acties
Ik wil stoppen 
Ik ben zeker van mijzelf
Ik kom mensen tegen
Ik ben mijzelf
Ik ben eerlijk ik zoek iemand om te praten
Honestness became so rare that people mistake it for lying. 
Ik ben een verbale boksbal voor boze mensen
Ik ben weer onzeker 
Ik lieg weer, ik voel mij klote
Ik doe mij voor als iemand anders
Ik ben weer onzeker
Ik ben boos op mijzelf
Ik scheld iemand uit 
Ik ben gemeen
Ik kom iemand normaals tegen
Ik ben wantrouwend
Ik lieg

En zo zijn er weer 5 minuten voorbij op maroc.nl

----------


## [email protected]

Ik, Ik, Ik.... :moeilijk:

----------


## samirBG

Ik doe mijn best, ben Geen kenner

----------


## naadia

Eindelijk iemand die me begrijpt😔

----------


## OerVrouw

Nice, heeft wel wat. 

Vicieuze cirkel of lies  :Confused:

----------


## Hawa

Als je oervrouw wilt zijn moet je die anderen wel begrijpen
je doet niks aan begrijpen
je vult niks in
je dreunt onzekerheid er nogmaals nog eens binnen.

Lekker makkelijk verdwijnen in je eigen
lekker makkelijk anderen weg cijferen
die hulp zoeken
die aandacht vragen
die vragen over liegen
omdat liegen er zo ingedrukt 
in zit.

Het is normaliter normaal om te liegen
omdat dat van je gevraagd word
Leugentje om best wil
is nog daar aan toe,
maar altijd te liegen
komt niet goed
je geest gaat raar doen
en je valt in diepe
treurnis
depressie
zelfdoding
niks meer waard zijn

dromen zijn bedrog,
maar
denk maar
ik heb diegene lief
je liegt niks voor niks
bevrijdt je zelf
en koester je gedachten
in pure
rechtschapen zijn
in je eigen
gedachten.

Elk mens, elke individu is die waarde
waaraan
hij zichzelf in 
zijn eigen waarde
weerspiegelt.

Ik heb jullie lief.

fijne dag,zet hem op,en blijf niet steken in je eigen slachtofferrol.... :wow:

----------


## Marocc_man

> Onzekerheid
> 
> Ik ben mijzelf maar niemand begrijpt me
> Ik ben gemeen
> Ik lieg omdat ik onzeker ben
> Ik ben bewust van mijn acties
> Ik wil stoppen 
> Ik ben zeker van mijzelf
> Ik kom mensen tegen
> ...



...zoveeeeeel ik ik ikkke ikkke----iedere zin begint met IK en toch Onzekerheid----ik denk meer aan te sterke ego / zekerheid dus eerder dan onzekerheid-------------------------?

----------


## Hawa

Ik ben mens
met omhulzel
in mijn gedachtenreeks
mijn hersen
zijn mijn eigen spiegel
waaraan ik geen grip
op krijg.


fijne dag, doe jezelf nazorg in in je eigen hersenhelft die je uitsluitende koers maakkt in zelfzorg.



fijne dag, slaap lekker,leg je neer...

----------


## indisch-1990

nice...  :Smilie:

----------


## Koezinasoof

Waauw! Prachtig verwoord.

----------


## Koezinasoof

Dit komt heel erg bekend voor!

----------

